# Until you realize....



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

This game is sorta like Happiness is....., but with a twist.

Happiness is....something
Until you realize....something

First one.
Happiness is....doggy kisses
Until you realize...he was just licking himself

Or

Happiness is....your cat watching everything you do
Until you realize...he'd eat you if you were 6" tall


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happiness is finishing your first corpse.

Until you realize your wife had just bought the panty hose to take you out for dinner tonight.:rolleyekin:


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is when a tottler brings you a cup of water

Until you realize she is not tall enough to reach the sinks


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is finally figuring out how you want to do your graveyard

Until you realize it is 10:00pm on Oct. 30th!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is...finding a 50% off coupon for Michaels

Until you realize....it expired yesterday


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is....starting a new game

Until you realize....it might get buried


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is...coming up with a perfect response to a "person above my post" post

Until you realize...someone posted a response right before you hit the "Submit" button


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is winning the "Last Post" thread

Until you realize no one believes you


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

happiness is not being around Nyx when she's having flatulence problems

Until you realize she's in the same room


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is....getting that new gadget you ordered


Until you realize...you were sent the wrong item


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is finally coming to the weekend...

Until you realize it is gonna snow all weekend


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is figuring out what you want to be/do in life.

Until you realize that technology hasn't quite caught up with your dreams.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

randyaz said:


> happiness is not being around Nyx when she's having flatulence problems
> 
> Until you realize she's in the same room


Happiness is coming on here to meet up with friends

Until you realize maybe they aren't really my friends after all. 

Seriously, good one Randy.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is getting all excited cause you can use the opposites game to finally admit that you love the feel of warm dog poop squishing through your toes

Until you realize that someone who has the same fettish (? on sp & no time to look it up) beat you to it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is when you convince yourself that Lady Nyxie is kidding.

Until you realize there are people with weird fetishes like that out in the world.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> Happiness is when you convince yourself that Lady Nyxie is kidding.
> 
> Until you realize there are people with weird fetishes like that out in the world.


Happiness is the giggle you get from posts like this

Until you realize they may be serious about you.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happiness is the joy you get out of reading these posts.

Until you realize you just read the last one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is....biting into a favorite sandwich you just ordered

Until you realize....there's a hair in it


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is the joy you get from your last day at a job

Until you realize you were fired.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is having a perfectly trained dog


Until you realize it will only be perfect when no one else is around


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is discovering that the dog didn't pee on the floor overnight

Until you realize via a warm squishy sensation in between your toes that instead the dog pooped on the floor.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is getting out of jury duty.

Until you realize that in 12 months you'll get called in again. Sigh. :googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is being the #1 post ho 

Until you realize that Zombie-F is going to send you a bill for every one of those posts.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is finding out the bill for the posts is only a penny.

Until you realize that eventually the numbers add up to a BIG amount of money!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is thinking you will get a bill too

Until you realize it is only the top 10 post ho's who get billed.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is getting into a "who will post last" in this forum with Lady Nyxie.

Until you realize that Zombie F has the last word in who posts last when he closes the thread while you're on another site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is being the #1 Post Ho AND not having to pay for it


Until you realize others are plotting a coup against you:googly:


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happiness is knowing you are not the #1 Post Ho.

Until you realize you secrectly want to be #1.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is being able to say you "got lei'd" in this forum without having the mod come down on you.

Until you realize that the joke is about as funny as a hernia operation.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is laughing at a post

Until you realize that it wasn't necessarily supposed to be laughed at.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happiness is not having to work in the morning

untill you realize you have to work till midnight


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is thinking you have the next four days to do nothing but stay in bed

Until you realize it probably isn't right to not get out of bed to pee.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happiness is listening to the peaceful silence in the house.

Until you realize that the kids are only quiet when they're into something they shouldn't be.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is the smell of a wood fire in your house

Until you realize that you don't have a fireplace and instead your house is on fire.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is waking up full of energy before the alarm goes off and bounding out the door ready to start the work day with a smile on your face for the first time in weeks


Until you realize it's Saturday and you don't actually have to be anywhere


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happiness is having to stay at work until 5 pm the day before a long holiday weekend

Until you realize that most of your co-workers are on early dismissal and you get the entire office to yourself for the afternoon.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Happiness is getting a new bunch of power tools for Christmas...

Until you realize the wife is standing behind you with a honey-do list!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is having the nephews over for the holidays...

until you realize that they don't get to play online games at home and are hogging the computer that you need so badly!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

happiness is planing a new prop to build
until you realize you live in Canada and you cant start it till may or april when its gonna be warm enough to wourk in your garage


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is planning for this year's haunt...
Until you realize that there is still snow on the ground!! (for those outside California)


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Happiness is hitting 1,000 posts...

Until you realize that the HF system won't recognize it until later. When you're off the computer, asleep...


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Lifes great until you realize that the death penalty is much simpler


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happiness is the first 70 degree weather of the year...until you realize that the wasps and bees have discovered the same thing....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Going to the beach for vacation is great until you realized you have to come
home and go back to work


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

going for a motorcycle ride on the first 70 degree day of the year...until you realize you got a big scratch on the gas tank while it was in storage


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Summer days are great till you realize the humidity is at 100%


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Getting a prop done is great
Until you realize you put the arms on backward


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

happiness is.....finally finishing a really complicated costume.
until you realize.... some of your seams are wrong side out.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

happiness is.....FINALLY on the first cold day of the year when you put on your favorite fuzzy sweater, those awesome jeans with the hole in the knee that you've kept since college, your favorite crazy socks, grab your favorite book, a hot mug of chai/coffee/hotcoco, and you go out on the porch to lounge in a chair surrounded by the cool air and the autumn colors......

until after you've read a page or two and your drink is PERFECTLY cooled down enough to sip, and you realize there's a bug in your mug.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

happiness is ...... cleaning out the belly button on a nice sunny day


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happiness is... being handed a towel as you finish showering.

Until you realize... you live alone.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Happiness is .... doing a nice relaxing fart
Until you realize ..... someone else farted in you pants


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is having friends ask you to a fancy restaurant to eat

Till they hand you the full bill at the end of the meal


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happiness is having a piece of crispy chicken on your plate,,,

Until you bite into it and it's still pink.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is being told you are the prettiest girl there

Till you realize you were dreaming


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happiness is showing everyone your new dress

Until you realize it's tucked into your underwear in back.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is digging a hole to plant flowers 

Till you find that's where someone buried a pet


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happiness is...wiping the sweat from your brow as you proudly survey your newly-weeded flower garden

Until you realize....some of those weeds were poison ivy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is feeling so confidant at work all day because everyone smiles brightly at you

Until you realize at closing time you have a huge stain on the seat of your pants


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Happiness is grabbing an armful of skeletons at a yard sale

Until you realize it was a dream


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is having your cat jump into your lap till you realize it is hacking up furballs on you


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happiness is going on mini junk food grocery binge until you get home with the goodies and realize you've been gaining to much weight and shouldn't eat anything you just bought.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Happiness is finally getting the closet cleaned and organized... until you turn around realize that there are boxes and boxes of stuff that came out of the closet


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is getting a Snow Day at work till you realize you don't get paid for Snow Days


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happiness is meeting a long lost relative till you realize they've been dead for 25 years


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Happiness is getting a million dollars unil you eaize it's all counterfeit


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Happiness is seeing a New movie is on Netflix.

Until you realize you saw it already!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happiness is buying an item on sale and then realizing it is much cheaper at regular price elsewhere


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Happiness is eating dinner out

Until you realize your waiter has the flu and sneezed on your food.


----------

